# Almost An Outback Owner



## clancythecamper (Feb 4, 2014)

Hello! This is my first post







DH and I are looking at possibly getting an Outback 298RL TT. I have not owned a Keystone before and am looking for input from current owners as to your likes, dislikes, wish I hads, wish I hadn'ts, that sort of thing. The unit we are considering is new, has a one year warranty. Does Keystone offer a second year for a decent price? I'm trying not to be too excited, but we know how that can be. Still, I want to make a good decision as this will be the grand finale or at least the runner up to the grand finale and we can't afford to screw this up









Thank you all in advance for your words of wisdom ~ will look forward to hearing from you~~~


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

I have had my 210RS since new in 2011. I previously owned a Taurus TT 1998 model and one other that I don't remember. The Outback has been a very good trailer. This forum has been a great resource for problem solving and personal mods. Every trailer has thins about it that need tweaking to get it to be yours. I like the way the trailer tows. I like the appearance of the trailer inside and out. The fit and finish is adequate. I especially like the fiberglass nose piece as I think it lessens drag. When you purchase your trailer do not skimp on your weight distribution hitch and sway control. I personally have an Equal-i-zer 4-point hitch and would have no other. Others on the forum have their opinions so just be aware that a good hitch makes for less white knuckle travels.

My DW likes the trailer as well as I do. She particularly likes the compactness but, when expanded, the spaciousness. This is our first TT with a slide so it is quite different from slab-sided travel boxes. I must admit that the DW told me to get the electric tongue hitch when we purchased. She doesn't back or park the TT much. She had seen enough of my efforts at the end of the day to know that energy saved at late in the day would be appreciated.

All in all, Keystone makes a fine trailer. We looked at a lot of TTs before finding the Outback. It was the one trailer that, when we sat in it at the RV show, we said; " This is it!." We don't regret our decision at all. Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

We like ours. I guess the tell tale is whether you would buy another one. We would. Overall the reliability has been good. A nice thing about Outback is that they are already loaded. You don't select options like most other models. You pick your model and color scheme. All of the "options" are standard on Outback.


----------



## clancythecamper (Feb 4, 2014)

Leedek said:


> I have had my 210RS since new in 2011. I previously owned a Taurus TT 1998 model and one other that I don't remember. The Outback has been a very good trailer. This forum has been a great resource for problem solving and personal mods. Every trailer has thins about it that need tweaking to get it to be yours. I like the way the trailer tows. I like the appearance of the trailer inside and out. The fit and finish is adequate. I especially like the fiberglass nose piece as I think it lessens drag. When you purchase your trailer do not skimp on your weight distribution hitch and sway control. I personally have an Equal-i-zer 4-point hitch and would have no other. Others on the forum have their opinions so just be aware that a good hitch makes for less white knuckle travels.
> 
> My DW likes the trailer as well as I do. She particularly likes the compactness but, when expanded, the spaciousness. This is our first TT with a slide so it is quite different from slab-sided travel boxes. I must admit that the DW told me to get the electric tongue hitch when we purchased. She doesn't back or park the TT much. She had seen enough of my efforts at the end of the day to know that energy saved at late in the day would be appreciated.
> 
> All in all, Keystone makes a fine trailer. We looked at a lot of TTs before finding the Outback. It was the one trailer that, when we sat in it at the RV show, we said; " This is it!." We don't regret our decision at all. Good luck with your purchase.


Thank you


----------



## clancythecamper (Feb 4, 2014)

Jewellfamily said:


> We like ours. I guess the tell tale is whether you would buy another one. We would. Overall the reliability has been good. A nice thing about Outback is that they are already loaded. You don't select options like most other models. You pick your model and color scheme. All of the "options" are standard on Outback.


Thank you


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Jewellfamily said:


> We like ours. I guess the tell tale is whether you would buy another one. We would. Overall the reliability has been good. A nice thing about Outback is that they are already loaded. You don't select options like most other models. You pick your model and color scheme. All of the "options" are standard on Outback.


My family and I are on our second Keystone Outback now. When the DW and I were looking for a larger bunkhouse last summer/fall, we looked at several other makes too. We chose another Outback because of the value and features. Other makes in the same price range just looked "cheap" compared to the Outback.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Just as posted above, when we were looking to upgrade our 2004 Keystone Outback 28BHS to a larger bunk house model, we decided to stay with the Outback brand as we loved our previous model. We didn't have any major problems with the 2004 unit and we felt the value vs. price paid was outstanding. We have been happy with the decision.


----------



## eli (Feb 20, 2014)

Welcome clancy! I'm new too. Let us know what you get. I'm looking for an Outback as well.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Try to figure out what you want based on your needs and finances, I bought a new 210RS and found out real quick that it was way to small for the wife and myself, sold it and got a 268RL, really like it for the most part but I am always looking for the perfect camper, I dont think it exists. Welcome to Outbackers


----------



## 2011 210RS (May 27, 2010)

The 210RS bathroom, a little tight. You should not have that issue. At first we thought storage was going to be an issue, we were wrong. Solid built, real solid wood doors on cabinets. Higher end fit and finish for $. Heavy winds don't make their way through the trailer. Large propane tanks. I had hopes of satisfaction years after purchase, and glad to say, still happy and would highly recommend. Ultra light that doesn't rattle like one. Outside cook top is awsome. Love the ground clearance. Good luck and welcome. For outbackers.com, everyone here has been super helpful and friendly.


----------

